# Rat snake eating mouse tail first



## brent56 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi 
I fed mercury my rat snake today and he ate his mouse backwards, this is the first time I have seen this done because my snakes have always ate head first that I believe is the normal way for all snakes, but I was proved wrong today I thought he might stop when he realised his mouse was wrong way but no he just carried on and devoured his meal no messing, 
He has always been a good eater never refused yet and doubt that will ever happen.
See attached photos.


----------



## Xlilx5 (Nov 25, 2012)

hi, did you feed him a pinky, if so the do tend to eat them backwards because they only know where the head is by the way the fur goes, my king snake started eating a fuzzy backwards once but realized then spat it back out but i have had a few butt munching snakes, dont worry its quite normal


----------

